# Gypsy Jazz Guitars



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 30, 2010)

Lately I've been getting into some gypsy jazz, and I'm just wondering if there is anyone else on here into it? Anyways, I've decided I like it enough to go ahead and start looking for my first gypsy jazz guitar.

Which brings us to my second and third questions...

Anyone have any experience with a gypsy jazz guitar? 
One of the music stores by me (Sam Ash or GC, cant remember) has a Gitane DG-255 for around 750-800 bucks. 
Anyone ever tried one? It's made in China ugh by a company called Saga. It's the only model of gypsy jazz guitar priced right around what I wanna spend (less than 1k). 
I'm eventually gonna try it myself of course, but just wanted to hear some feedback if anyone owns one or has tried one.

If anyone is curious about this music, which is like a mix of jazz, classical, latin, and be-bop; here is my favorite jypsy jazz player...

Joscho Stephan


----------



## shadowsea (Oct 30, 2010)

amazing stuff, i've heard of gypsy jazz, but never really gotten into it. When i went the acoustic route i really gravitated towards all the candy rat records artists. But this is such a breath of fresh air. Great thread. 

As far as guitars in your price range, i dont know. I did some quick research on the gitanes and they seem to be pretty decent sounding instruments for the price. You can also get them at a lot of major online retailers, which is nice as far as availability goes. I'll have to look into this further.


----------



## AVWIII (Oct 30, 2010)

I've got a gitane D500 that I love dearly (when I had fingernails or play it with a pick). Kinda boomy sounding if you use bare fingers though, which is my main style of picking. Awesome for jazz and gypsy jazz chord and lead playing though. I've heard through other gypsy jazz forums that the cigano models are just as good for much less money.
edit: also, don't be afraid of the "made in china" stigma. The guitars Saga makes (blueridge, gitane, and many more) are very high quality.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 30, 2010)

@ shadowsea, It was a breath of fresh air for me too, being as I'm into shred and there's plenty of it in this type of music  or from this particular artist anyway. Check out some early stuff by The Rosenberg Trio too!

@ AVWIII, sweet, I'll keep an eye out for Cigano when I take a trip to the guitar store today! And its good to know you really enjoy your Gitane 500. If I'm not mistaken, the smaller hole is for the more punchy style snap sound, and the bigger hole is for a more warmer and less snappy sound?

More Gypsy Jazz

Rosenberg Trio (three brothers)


This is just jammin with some gypsy jazz elements, but they both sound good! Good improv from both guys.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 30, 2010)

I love Django Reinhardt.

Rondo has a cheap SX Django style Manouche guitar with hardshell case for less than a Cigano.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 30, 2010)

My only experience with this style of guitar was when my instructor purchased one from a luthier and left it in the stand. Over the course of the day, the sunlight came in through the window and split the top in half.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 30, 2010)

bostjan said:


> My only experience with this style of guitar was when my instructor purchased one from a luthier and left it in the stand. Over the course of the day, the sunlight came in through the window and split the top in half.


 
Would you happen to be able to recall what brand it was? Or was it a dud custom? That totally sucks ass what happened .


----------



## Trespass (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a Gitane DG-500, which you can score for $600-800, if memory serves. I also own a petit bouche model. You have to string these things properly, as well as use proper picks (3-5mm), proper rest-stroke technique to get the gypsy jazz tone and volume. These things can get quite loud and rich if you use them properly.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 31, 2010)

Trespass said:


> I have a Gitane DG-500, which you can score for $600-800, if memory serves. I also own a petit bouche model. You have to string these things properly, as well as use proper picks (3-5mm), proper rest-stroke technique to get the gypsy jazz tone and volume. These things can get quite loud and rich if you use them properly.


 

I thought I read somewhere that they take the ball-end strings and you can string em up like that? I know people use those part bronze and copper strings for that certain sound they like, though. I'm already used to using pretty thick picks so no probs there, and I'm kinda getting the hang of the rest-stroke rythem playing. The only thing missing really is the proper instrument to get the tone nailed. Also, I noticed most of my fav gypsy players slightly arch their picking hand at the wrist like a classical player so I've been trying to kinda do that too just to go all out I guess.

Thanks for the input, it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## JamesM (Oct 31, 2010)

bostjan said:


> My only experience with this style of guitar was when my instructor purchased one from a luthier and left it in the stand. Over the course of the day, the sunlight came in through the window and split the top in half.



The fuck? I guess it heated up the glue? Huh...


----------



## bostjan (Nov 1, 2010)

It was a custom from a local luthier in the Detroit area. My instuctor told me that the luthier thought he made the top too thin and the finish too thick. I've seen the same kind of thing happen with Ovations, and I think it mainly has to do with a poor mechanical match between the top and the sides. If one swells more than the other, it can cause problems. The lesson is basically not to leave a $4k guitar in direct sunlight.

On second thought, I did play a John Jorgenson signature model (I don't remember which one it was, if there is more than one) at a music store while I was waiting once. I don't remember it being anything special, actually.  I did see a seven string gypsy guitar on eBay once, though.


----------



## AVWIII (Nov 4, 2010)

> AVWIII, sweet, I'll keep an eye out for Cigano when I take a trip to the guitar store today! And its good to know you really enjoy your Gitane 500. If I'm not mistaken, the smaller hole is for the more punchy style snap sound, and the bigger hole is for a more warmer and less snappy sound?



That's pretty much it. Plus, I love the wider nut width the D holes come with. It's almost classical sized. Still tonnes of snap though. 
A really random theory I heard from a gypsy jazz player was that the large hole would fool rhythm players into thinking they were playing louder than they were, getting them to pick softer. The small hole would therefore have the opposite effect on the lead player. This would then create a "perfect" acoustic live mix, according to said gypsy jazz guy.
Not sure how true it is, but I can hear my playing a lot more on a grande bouche than I can any other acoustic (save for ones with sound ports or offset sound holes positioned closer to the player)


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 15, 2010)

Where would you begin to learn this style of music?


----------



## bostjan (Dec 15, 2010)

Nonservium said:


> Where would you begin to learn this style of music?



As in lessons or as in DIY? There are quite a few books on the subject. None of the books, however, have blown me away.

As with anything else, I would suggest listening to sickening amounts of the music and trying to imitate the sounds of the ornaments and techniques you hear. Django Reinhardt is absolutely the alpha dog of the genre, but there are tons of others, like John Jorgensen, George Cole, Bireli Lagrene, Jimmy Rosenberg, Nils Solberg, etc.

There are occasionally local guys who teach lessons in this style...


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 15, 2010)

Out of any of the books you've tried, what would you recommend. I prefer the DIY route but I'm impressed enough to consider lessons.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 19, 2010)

Nonservium said:


> Out of any of the books you've tried, what would you recommend. I prefer the DIY route but I'm impressed enough to consider lessons.


 
Have you tried sorting through the mini lessons available on youtube?


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 20, 2010)

Not just yet, I prefer to play guitar away from the PC lol. I get distracted easily.


----------



## Trespass (Dec 24, 2010)

AVWIII said:


> That's pretty much it. Plus, I love the wider nut width the D holes come with. It's almost classical sized. Still tonnes of snap though.
> A really random theory I heard from a gypsy jazz player was that the large hole would fool rhythm players into thinking they were playing louder than they were, getting them to pick softer. The small hole would therefore have the opposite effect on the lead player. This would then create a "perfect" acoustic live mix, according to said gypsy jazz guy.
> Not sure how true it is, but I can hear my playing a lot more on a grande bouche than I can any other acoustic (save for ones with sound ports or offset sound holes positioned closer to the player)



Mario Maccafferi was a classical guitar performer in the early 1900s who also used harp guitar variants. The Selmer Maccafferi designs predate Django's use of them (and thus the gypsy jazz style). Interestingly enough, very early Maccafferris included resonating cones (all of which were removed as they buzzed).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 24, 2010)

Holy shit, you still post here dude?


----------



## Trespass (Dec 24, 2010)

Occaisonally.


----------



## stryker1800 (Dec 30, 2010)

I played a Gitane D-500 earlier today, came into the guitar shop on consignment, I was really impressed with how it played, good volume too after a little technique adjustment, and was very tempted to buy it for myself.


----------



## bahama (Feb 26, 2011)

I like my Gitane 500. Good all around for Gypsy Swing


----------



## Overtone (Mar 8, 2011)

Sick videos! I can't find these on YT, but two really cool crossover gypsy meets rock songs are Mattias Eklundh's version of Minor Swing (totally wild, with a horn section) and Estradasphere's performance of Hunger Strike on their Palace of Mirrors DVD.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 9, 2011)

Dont even get me started on Gypsey guitar. I was on such a huge kick for a while. this is one of my favorite vids


----------



## bahama (Mar 19, 2011)

It's very cool that Gypsy jazz is getting a lot more popular and more coverage.


----------



## sonofabias (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm very happy to see this style of music discussed here , just further evidence of the level of intellectual curiosity on SSF. Django knocked my socks off when I was about 10 and it hasn't stopped.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 20, 2011)

Nonservium said:


> Out of any of the books you've tried, what would you recommend. I prefer the DIY route but I'm impressed enough to consider lessons.



Somehow missed this.

Everything on Django Reinhardt & Gypsy Jazz Books, Guitars, CDs, Videos, Strings, and More! is great (and there is a lot - The owner of the site writes several instructionals), as well as Wayne Nakamura's DVD series with the best in the GJ world - Welcome to HyperHip Media.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 17, 2011)

There needs to be a Carbon Fibre petite manouche guitar.. Just imagine how much volume that would put out! 

Im torn, as I want a gypsy guitar but I also want a nice acoustic that can do classical/folk too, but then theres the whole Carbon fibre-never warping/damaging aspect which really draws me to Rainsong/Emerald.. I wonder if those could get a nice gypsy sound from them.


----------



## Trespass (Aug 18, 2011)

NickCormier said:


> There needs to be a Carbon Fibre petite manouche guitar.. Just imagine how much volume that would put out!
> 
> Im torn, as I want a gypsy guitar but I also want a nice acoustic that can do classical/folk too, but then theres the whole Carbon fibre-never warping/damaging aspect which really draws me to Rainsong/Emerald.. I wonder if those could get a nice gypsy sound from them.



Tried it.

There is an Emerald at Long & McQuade Toronto that will be going on the floor soon (waiting 30 days from the trade in). They want $800. Tried the typical licks, it's definitely got the volume, but I don't think it's voice will sit comfortably in the mix.

Personally, I wouldn't go carbon fibre top. It really is lacking tonally. I'm definitely open to carbon fibre bracing/sides/etc.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 18, 2011)

what model was it? X7 or X10? 

I think I would be fine with the tone, ive been listening to tones of youtube videos lately on Emeralds and Rainsongs, and I really love the acoustic tone they give. I dont buy the whole "if its not wood, it sounds like shit" argument. Im just concerned about the X7's volume output, being that its a significantly smaller body


----------

